
Exoscale is saying no to DDOS extortion attempt. Attack expected on Monday. - sschueller
http://mailchi.mp/exoscale/ddos-attack-underway
======
sschueller
As a customer I am glad that someone has the balls so say no to these
extortionists and even if I have to deal with down time, it is the right thing
to do.

